# PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (rtwlane.sys) On bootup



## Harizio (Jun 16, 2014)

Basically whenever I boot up my computer, I get this error. I get a blue background with the text (something like this):
_
Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. We´re just collecting some error info, and then we´ll restart for you.
(100%complete)
If you´d like to know more, you can search online for this error: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (rtwlane.sys)_

After this error, my laptop boots up normally and everything works fine, but I started getting this error just now and its worrying me.
I have started having this weird problem soon after a couple of automatic windows updates, those updates also messed with my internet connection but I have my internet working now.

I searched this online and found that it could be caused by corrupted system files. I ran "sfc /scannow" on command prompt, and it said: "Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files, but was unable to fix some of them"
Sfc said it also made a cbs log about this but its complete gibberish to me. (I can post it if it helps?)
I searched for the file rtwlane.sys in my computer and it seems to be a lan driver so I think this could be linked to the difficulties connecting to the internet before I started getting these errors. Please provide any suggestions that could help.

Heres some system specs if it helps, please ask if you need more information.
Laptop: MSI ge70 2oe
System: Windows 8.1
GPU: nvidia geforce gtx 765m (driver version 335.23)
CPU: intel i7-4700mq
RAM: 8gt


----------



## Harizio (Jun 16, 2014)

Update: This error has magically disappeared after doing this consistently for 2 days


----------



## Harizio (Jun 16, 2014)

Aaaaaand its back (kinda). Today I got a random BSOD while listening to music and surfing. Again its my old buddy "rtwlane.sys", but this time with a new error "KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (rwtlane.sys)". Why did this happen? I can play games and surf the web great but rtwlane.sys keeps trolling me from time to time..


----------

